# Best polarizer



## bill04 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey,


What do you recommend... a circular that fits my sigma 10-20, and is good for wide angle, and can be used with a step-down ring for my 18-200VR? I'd like to spend ~$100. I don't know the quality difference between the premium brands.


----------



## pm63 (Feb 24, 2008)

Funny you should ask this, I was just reading this on Ken Rockwell's page:



> Avoid polarizers on wide-angle lenses
> 
> You'll get weird effects with a polarizer on any ultra-wide lens. Linear and circular polarizers give the same weird results on skies.
> 
> ...



http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/filters.htm

He doesn't specify what he classifies as a wide angle lens, but I'd assume 10mm is a no-no?


----------



## kidchill (Feb 24, 2008)

I second that...I've read that too, but not sure where.  It kinda sucks 'cause you often want a polarizer on landscape shots.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 24, 2008)

bill04 said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> What do you recommend... a circular that fits my sigma 10-20, and is good for wide angle, and can be used with a step-down ring for my 18-200VR? I'd like to spend ~$100. I don't know the quality difference between the premium brands.



The best available is the Hoya "Pro-1" series.  As the others have indicated, a polarizer is not a good idea for wide angle (10-20mm).  Also, using a step-down ring will prevent you from attaching a lens hood, especially important with any filter because the glass is flat (compared with the curved surface of a lens).


----------



## pm63 (Feb 24, 2008)

Socrates said:


> The best available is the Hoya "Pro-1" series.  As the others have indicated, a polarizer is not a good idea for wide angle (10-20mm).  Also, using a step-down ring will prevent you from attaching a lens hood, especially important with any filter because the glass is flat (compared with the curved surface of a lens).



So if I were to use a polarizer on an 18-55mm at 18mm, would this be a bad idea? Or should I try out different focal lengths and see at which point I eliminate the black patches in the sky? It's a bit of a pain, seeing as you often want wide angle on landscape.

Also, what do you mean by it preventing you from attaching a lens hood, is a lens hood important? What does this have in relation to flat filters/curved glass?

Thanks.


----------



## McManniss (Feb 24, 2008)

Want a good pola, get a B+W Circular Pola. Made with Schneider glass, some of the best available.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2008)

If you rely on Rockwell for all your information, you will miss out on much, much more that is out there and valid *read: factual*.

After much research, I got this *B+W Slim CPL* for my 12-24mm.  Get the slim for wide angle lenses.  No vignetting that I have noticed.  Superb filter IMO.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 24, 2008)

pm63 said:


> Funny you should ask this, I was just reading this on Ken Rockwell's page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A high quality polarizing filter can be used on an Ultra Wide lens with some care.  I have used my Heliopan Kaeseman Circular Polarizing filteron a Canon 10-22 at 10mm with satisfying results.  It does however take a lot of work to keep from getting that varying blue color to the sky.   Not something I would recommend, but it can be done.


----------



## bill04 (Feb 24, 2008)

What makes that BW different than the $90 version?


----------



## Helen B (Feb 24, 2008)

There is more to a polarizing filter than there is to most other filters. The quality of the polarizing foil is most important - it should have a dramatic reduction of light in one polarization direction, and little reduction of light polarized at 90 degrees to that, and those effects need to be even across the spectrum.

Because this type of polarizing filter is a lamination of glass and polarizing foil, the lamination process needs to be of high quality both optically and mechanically. There is also a difference in the nature and quality of the coating - for example B+W MRC (multi resistant coating) is a good, durable multicoating process.

B+W have a few grades of filter. Kaesemann MRC is probably the best. As far as I know they use Schott glass.

Best,
Helen


----------

